# ADAC Membership



## philmccann (Jun 14, 2005)

I have just applied to join ADAC for breakdown cover in Europe. Just had an email from them reagrding this and they say that the AA are not very helpful in this country to ADAC members, see quote below:

"Thank you very much for your interest in becoming a member of the ADAC.
It is in fact possible to become a member of ADAC even when you live in England, but we are very sorry to say, that The Automobile Association Ltd (AA) is not very helpful for british residents if you would need our services in their territory. But all other countries will of course cooperate."

Does anyone have any experience of this or should I avoid ADAC??

Rgds

Phil


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*ADAC*

Hello,

Joined ADAC in January on the basis of feedback from members on here who seem not to have had any major issues. That said, most breakdowns seem to have been fairly easy-fix!.

Another reason I chose ADAC is the price. They cover you on any vehicle up 7.5ton, 10m long 3.2m high. We have a few vehicles in the Family and if we insure for breakdown on them all, it adds up!

With regards to the AA, I have never had any issues with them and have used them many times since the 80's

Just type "ADAC" in the







page of this forum!

TM


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

That is an interesting comment from ADAC. Others may know.

This morning a van was recovered from beside us, they were ADAC members. When the recovery truck turned up they were told there was a limit to their claim for recovery and as the trip to the nearest repairer would exceed the limit they would have to pay the balance. In addition the truck could only take one passenger so they had to get a taxi to take them to the repairers garage and pay for that as well.

This is the first time I had heard that so perhaps the recovery driver was wrong, however worth checking, Alan.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Taxi*



erneboy said:


> That is an interesting comment from ADAC. Others may know.
> 
> This morning a van was recovered from beside us, they were ADAC members. When the recovery truck turned up they were told there was a limit to their claim for recovery and as the trip to the nearest repairer would exceed the limit they would have to pay the balance. In addition the truck could only take one passenger so they had to get a taxi to take them to the repairers garage and pay for that as well.
> 
> This is the first time I had heard that so perhaps the recovery driver was wrong, however worth checking, Alan.


Not what is in their T&C's

I think I would have refused the service, rang ADAC back and asked them to send someone else.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I thought it odd too Trev, but it was a local company sub-contracting for ADAC so no doubt it will be sorted out. If the people come back here I will find out and post the answer, Alan.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I can confirm that my post of yesterday was correct. The recovery company told the vans owner that the cost of taking the vehicle to the nearest garage for repair was 388 euro of which 200 euro would be covered by ADAC and the balance was payable by the vans owner. I have no idea why that should be ans as I said perhaps it will turn out to be wrong but that is what happened, Alan.


----------



## snailsontour (May 1, 2005)

I called out ADAC to my car at home (Manchester) in December. The ADAC UK phone number is actually the AA overseas number. I just said ADAC and gave my membership number and in due course the AA turned up - it was the AA's busiest day of the year and priority was being given to road side breakdowns. The AA man was fine, diagnosed a faulty battery cell (eleven months old and reading 12.8v, but had no ampage). 

In summary, no problems whatsoever with ADAC/AA in the UK. And where else can I cover a car, motorbike, and motorhome anywhere in Europe for 79 euros. 
Bob


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

I've copied this from the Motorhome List where it was posted by Andy Clarke the List owner.

"Just a note to those who have breakdown cover through ADAC, if you don't
want to renew cover you MUST cancel it 3 months prior to the renewal
date, otherwise you will continue to be covered, and receive bills and
payment reminders.
It's not the same system as in the UK where if you don't renew, the
cover is automatically cancelled."

We plan to take out the cover later this year for future trips.   

Safe travelling.

Don


----------

